# "Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

&quot;Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God; because many false prophets are gone out into the world.&quot; [1 John 4:1]




What distinguishes between a soul and spirit? 

What is the primary difference.

Is the soul that which is or constitutes the essence of our being?

Is the or a spirit the presence of a controlling or motivating force(couldnt think of any other word) that influences the decisions or so called decisions of a/or our being?

blade

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by Bladestunner316]

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by Bladestunner316]

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Any takers??

blade


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2952 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1026


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

Packer defines it briefly in &quot;Concise Theology&quot; if you own that book Deckard.

[Edited on 4-16-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks guys

blade


----------

